

What Napoleon Ate for Breakfast - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2013/11/what-napoleon-ate-for-breakfast.html

======
passwert
What the heck did I just read?

~~~
holyjaw
Yeah.. That was my reaction exactly.

